# MySQL-DB automatisches Backup per Java



## Hannes23 (19. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne per Java automatisiert ein Backup einer MySQL-Datenbank erstellen und dann wieder einspielen. Ist sowas irgendwie möglich?

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis,

Hannes


----------



## homer65 (19. Jan 2010)

Ja, habe sowas ähnliches schon programmiert:
http://www.edv-ehm.de/mysqlbackuptool


----------



## Hannes23 (25. Jan 2010)

Hallo homer,

wow, vielen Dank - das ist ja echt ein mächtiges Tool! Damit sollte ich was anfangen können!

(Sorry für die späte Antwort)

Viele Grüße, Hanes


----------

